# New bushings for Gorilla Lift?



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well im taking my lift off my Brute and going to have it powder coated. Its starting to chip some paint and rust is getting to it so before it gets worse im going to get it coated. Haven't decided on what color though yet. Any suggestions to go with a lime green? Anyways im looking for new bushings for my Gorilla 6" lift and im not sure what to go with. I was wondering where i could get some good bushings. Something i can grease i guess. I can tell the bushings are dry going up and down. Someone was telling me i can tap some grease fittings where the bushings are but i dont know.


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hot Pink! FTW!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I would say silver or a plumb crazy purple.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

a very dark color blue would look good but wont stand out that much. A metallic purple would be saweeeeet! Orange looks good, but everybody with a HL 7" already has that. Pink is under N20torious' lime green already. Not sure if you're a red person...but that would stand out. Silver would look good under it too....if you want silver just trade me lifts lol.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah filthy i know better than that trading you lifts. I know your not going to trade me lifts hahaha. I like my lift though just spending more money. Its for a good cause though. Does anyone know of some good bushings for the GORILLA lift?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

You know what now that i look at my signature red would look good under neath with the green. Good call filthy.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lol.... was just tryin to think of something that would stand out but not look stupid.

....and as far as trading....I think I would lol, I like the way your bike sits. Plus it'd give me a reason to take it down and get a diff powdercoat and change my theme up.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

You know filthy i was thinking the same thing im wanting to change up the theme myself. I might consider trading you. Im in the process of moving to crosby right now. When i get my new garage with my house umm im going to start tearing the bike and doing something different. By the way i still havent put my clutch springs in yet. When you have some time let me know and ill bring the bike over before i tear it down. If not thats ok im not going to be riding for a while so....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I always got time to work on a bike bro.... thats what I always seem to find myself doing. Heck its what I enjoy doing. U know you can PM me on here and I'll respond fairly quickly, or dunno if you still got my cell #..... I'm easy to get in touch with though.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

GET A ROOM!!!!! LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ur just jealous cuz ur not gettin any attention lol
:shitfanrt0:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

use twisted custom bushing set.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Get a room uhu nice LoL. Filthy i still have your number and i will be giving you a call. I dont know when though but im always working on the bike when im home so.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just greatful you guys were using normal colours (red, purple, blue, etc). I would have busted a gut if someone suggested scarlet, magenta, etc.


----------

